
Escape from the Heap: Low-Level Programming in Common Lisp [video] - antigizmo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7nEZ3TuFpA
======
tumba
This is a presentation by Ahmon Dancy, a software engineer with Franz. The
talk was originally prepared for the 8th European Lisp Symposium, April 20-21,
2015; this recording was a presentation to the Bay Area Lisp and Scheme
Meetup.

He discusses the implementation of a variety of data structures outside the
Common Lisp heap in the storage engine for AllegroGraph, a RDF triple-store
entirely implemented in Common Lisp.

------
BillBohan
I had never heard of Memory-mapped Files before but I caught on right away
that they're the inverse of a RAMDISK. With a RAMDISK you perform file access
which actually goes to memory. With Memory-mapped Files you perform (virtual)
memory access which actually goes to a file.

------
bitwize
ObQwe1234:

> you mean you have to rewrite implementations for basic data structures just
> to get in lisp what c++ gives you for free?

> oh hell no. do not want.

------
spraak
What's the too long, didn't watch?

~~~
timonoko
TL;DW: Hide (static, big, public) Lisp-objects from garbage collector.

